# Custom boot animation and boot logo



## countrygirl23 (Sep 16, 2011)

I was wondering if someone could make a Bootanimation with John Deere and say "I will always be Country Girl"

Also for bootlogo John Deere and have Country Girl on it? I suck on graphics. Pretty please with a cherry on top.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Nosepicker3 (Dec 1, 2011)

I can try, I'm new to making boot animations


----------



## Nosepicker3 (Dec 1, 2011)

So far I've been unsuccessful with it playing on my phone but I finished creating it so you can try it out if you would like:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51657431/bootanimation.zip
And btw you have to place it in the media folder under system if you didn't know and the permissions need to be r-w-rr in root explorer.


----------



## countrygirl23 (Sep 16, 2011)

Love ur profile name. Ill give it a shot. Thank u

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## countrygirl23 (Sep 16, 2011)

I have tried it and all I get is a blank screen.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Nosepicker3 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ty lol. I asked another user about the problem and he told me how to fix it so I will work on that tomorrow. I hope you like the finished product.


----------



## countrygirl23 (Sep 16, 2011)

No rush. Looking forward to it

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Nosepicker3 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok, here it is, I finally worked it out with the help of Jaekar. http://db.tt/Z9rD205D. I hope you like it and don't forget to put under system media and have permissions rw-r-r


----------



## countrygirl23 (Sep 16, 2011)

Installed it but im still showing the old bootanimation. I have removed the old and placed the new one in system/media

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Nosepicker3 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hmm. I have the app boot animation changer lite and when I go to tools on the menu and preview it the boot shows right but I haven't actually rebooted to try it though so ill do that now. And if you don't have it you need the app root explorer so that you can change the permissions on it. All of the permissions need to be unchecked except for the first vertical row and the top of the second row (it should look like an upside down L). After you try that let me know if it still doesn't work

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.1 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## countrygirl23 (Sep 16, 2011)

I did all that. I have the paid version of root exployer. I installed a boot animation that came with the rom toolbox. Could that be the problem.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Nosepicker3 (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't think so. If that is in the system media folder aswell then it is a problem and u should delete it. Are you running a stock ROM? Some stock ROMS don't allow for boot animation changing

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.1 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## countrygirl23 (Sep 16, 2011)

Liquid rom

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Nosepicker3 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hmm. Make sure you only have one bootanimation.zip in Your system media file. One thing else you could do is download boot animation utility in the market for free. It has an option where it imports a boot animation for you by selecting where it is in your sd card (download by default)

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.1 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## countrygirl23 (Sep 16, 2011)

I downloaded an app that allows me to import the bootanimation zip. Its perfect and simple. I like it and thank you.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Nosepicker3 (Dec 1, 2011)

Your Welcome. I'm glad you got it working and that you like it.


----------



## countrygirl23 (Sep 16, 2011)

Anytime :-D

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

